# i7-2630QM v. i5-2410M



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz

I am looking at getting a Dell XPS 15. A laptop with the former would be about $95 more than a laptop with the latter.

I was wondering how much more powerful would the i7-2630QM be relative to the i5-2410M and do you guys reckon that the difference is worth $95.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What will be the primary use of the laptop?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I will be beginning grad school at UF in August. I need a laptop to replace my aging desktop, which won't be able to travel with me.

It will be used for gaming (Civ V), schoolwork, watching blu-ray discs, surfing the web, and related things.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Any other opinions? I plan on making this laptop last at least five years.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

bumping


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

i5 is a dual core i7 a quad, go for the quad and buy the Dell 4 year extended warranty.
But remember laptops are not good gaming platforms.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

^most of the gaming that I intend on using it for isn't the most intensive. My understanding is that Civilization V and the Tales of Monkey Island type games I play won't have a problem (the graphics card I intend to buy is a GeForce GT 540M 2GB)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That'll work, as stated above the extended warranty is well worth it if you intend to keep it for 5 years.


----------

